# Introducing my little man Oliver



## GemCheri (Aug 18, 2009)

Well little Oliver has been with us for 2 weeks now , he's fabulous ! 
Such a sweetheart and has fitted in so well, my other ragdoll Lilly loves him so much as do the dogs although he's not a fan of the big great dane nose in his face at the moment bless.
So here he is my little man Rellec Mr Smarty Pants aka Oliver Flynn


















































































Sorry about the massive photos trying to resize but it's not working


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Such a sweetie :001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

I think hes so adorable :001_wub:


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

Looking good  New age wee man loving his pink bed


----------



## Prinkess (Feb 20, 2011)

Great to see how your girl has taken to him! :001_wub:


----------



## GemCheri (Aug 18, 2009)

Thank you all  
Lilly hates her bed , so I'm glad it's finally getting used lol
I was actually surprised at how well she has accepted Oliver as she's a proper spoilt mummy's girl xx:001_wub:


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_Oliver is gorgeous, and i am so glad they get on._


----------

